# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حــــــــاج جـــدعـــــــه

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
ده اول بوست اكتبو للمنتدي بعد بوست الترحيب اتمني ينال رضاكم  حنكي الليله عن حاج جدعه وحاج جدعه راجل ظريف جدا مدمن ضمنه يحب الضمنه زي عيونو ورغم حبه للضمنه الا انو كيشه فيها وطوالي مغلوب ورغم تدهور مستواه في الضمنه الا انو لسانو اطول من طويل هههههههههههه زي لسان الجماعه انتظروني جاي 
الجبنه في النار عشان ما تفور زي اقيام الضمنه التي يهزم فيها صاحبنا حاج جدعه انتظرو انزله واشربه واجيكم 
ماتقولو لي دايرين معاك فرد كبايه ههههههههههههههههه 
انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلامات 
نعود لي حاج جدعه الذي لايعرف اي شخص تاريخ عشقه للضمنه كل زول في الحله قام لقي حاج جدعه يصيح صيحته المشهوره لصديقه ودفعته وزميلو الدائم في الضمنه مصطفي (ورق )
وههههههه ومصطفي يقول لي طلق ومايكسبوها وبعد داك تبدا النقه من حاج جدعه 
مصطفي ياخ بتبالغ انت ما بتكسب بتقول لي طلق ليه 
يرد مصطفي الذي عرف ببروده الشديد ياحاج انا يدي بتكسب بس انت شايل نومه البيش 
حاج جدعه 
انا ذاتي غلطان العب معاك انت بتقفله عمياء طوالي 
مصطقي 
انا برضو بقفله عمياء 
يشيح حاج جدعه ويقول مقولته اليوميه التي حفظها الناس عن طهر قلب 
القيم الجاي بتاع منو ؟
حاشيه 
يقفله عمياء في مصطلح الضمنه اي ان لايدع مجال لرص كروت اخري يعني ماتكون في طريقه للعب 
نواصل بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*القيم الجاي حاج جدعه ومصطفي يصيح احد الشباب بتلك المقوله رادا علي احد السائلين بعد مرور مده من الزمن بعد ان طال انتظار حاج جدعه وصديقه مصطفي وبدا القيم وحاج جدعه طبعا استاذ في اطلاق الالقاب علي نفسه 
انا استاذ في مدرسه البنات جهار 
يرد الشخص الذي بيمينه جلا 
مصطفي جهار ين 
يقول الشخص الاخر جلا 
يعلو صوت عمك حاج جدعه وانا نااااااااااااايم 
العب يامصطفي 
مصطفي دو الحرفاء مابدو 
الشخص الذي علي يسار حاج جدعه بيش 
حاج جدعه يردد مقولته تبعتو دربك لقيتو باين انا ماسرقت بس جيت اعاين بيشين
يصيح كل من في النادي ياحاج جدعه بالغت 
حاج جدعه يقول اسكتو 
واستمر اللعب واصبح حاج جدعه بي كرت واحد وقرب يضمن لاول مره في حياتو بعد سنين ودنين في ممارسه الضمنه فصاح الشخص الذي بيساره ياحاج جدعه كان ضمنت ضمن لي في راسي ده ابيض 
حاج جدعه بكل الالسف الفي الدنيا جلا 
يتواصل اللعب حتي يصل الي الشخص الذي علي يسار حاج جدعه ويقول سي 
هنا يصرخ حاج جدعه ضمنه ويهتز النادي والشباب يكوركو باعلي صوت 
حاج جدعه ضمن وضمنه حاج جدعه كانت من المستحيلات زي الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي 
المهم لي سكينه ست الشاي جات جاريه وزغردت نظام كسير تلج وكده لانو زبونه بيشتري منها الشاي 
واصبح خبر ضمنه حاج جدعه من الاخبار النادره الحدوث والتي تهم جميع من في الحله ونواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الجوطه قامت والحله هاجت الماشي في الدرب علي بيتو جا راجع النادي والنسوان يزغردن
حاج جدعه ضمن ينطقها الجميع مستحلبين فيها كل قطرات الدهشه في هذه اللحظات كان عريس الحله حاج جدعه الذي اخذ يفخر بي انو رغم انو جلا مرتين لكن ضمن لاول مره في حياتو مصطفي يلعب كويس قال حاج جدعه هذه العباره مختزلا كياشتو في عدم معرفه مصطفي بكيفيه اللعب الصحيح 
لكن من بين الموجودين هناك من لم ترق له فكره انو حاج جدعه ضمن قام قال للناس كدي احسبو الكروت 
لامن حسبو الكروت لقوها سبعه وعشرين ومفروض يكونو ثمانيه وعشرين قامو بقو يفتشو في الكرت الناقص حاج جدعه علي شلاقتو داير يرمي الكرت في الواطه براحه بدون اي زول يحس بي الكرت لامن وقع عمل صوت هنا هاج النادي وماج وحاج جدعه ينفي صلته بالكرت الا ان الجميع تيقن ان حاج جدعه لامن غلبو يضمن بالطريق العديل حاول يغش 
نقطه سطر مهم 
كم من شخص في هذا البلد يسعي للطرق الملتويه لتحقيق هدفه 
نقطه سطر تاني 
وحاتكم لي الليله دي حاج جدعه ماضمن وما اظن يضمن 
نكشه 
حاج جدعه الجماعه ومصطفي الاتحاد العام والضمنه كاس من بره 
نقطه وسطر اخير 
القصه انتهت 
*

----------


## sonstar

*اخي لك التحيه علي هذا البوست ونتمي ان نري منك المزيد  ونحن في انتظار ابداعاتك ..
بس لاكن كدا بيكون مصطفي ذاتو بنقص الاسكور . وبحسب خطا . لكن هو زميلو حاج جدعه 
اكيد مافي ضمنه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاج جدعه الكيشة 
طوالي طااااااااااارشة 
...
*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااي
ابداع ياقلب
تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اهلا بالناس الراسها مُكلف ...:icon51:
تعرف عندي واحد زي حاج جدعه بتاعك ده اسمه حاج بله ...
حاجيب ليك قصته هنا ان شاء الله ...
مرحب بيك يا مبدع ...
في انتصار تدفق الابداع بيننا ...
*

----------


## az3d

*ههههههههه
والله صحي حاج جدعة
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هههههههههههههههه والله افضل تشبيه وابلغهن    لكن نحن بنعد الكروت
                        	*

----------


## ود النعيم

*مشاركة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لك التحيه وسلم لي علي حاج جدعه 
*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*رائعه روعتك سعدنا بهذه الرائعه
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مشكووور مزيد من الإبداع .
                        	*

----------


## ابو النون

*الاخ الكريم حاج بعد السلام لك من كل الاحترام ولكن هنالك رجاء منى وهى عدم الكتابه بلون الازرق
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الصورة دا مقلوبة ولازم نعدلها
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لك التحية اخى ومشكووور على البوست الجميل دا ياغالى 
*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*صراحة ابدعت في البوست و نتمنى انو يكون عندك المزيد من الابداعات
سلامي و تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*ولا كلمة يا رايع قفلتها علي واحد بوند
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

اخي لك التحيه علي هذا البوست ونتمي ان نري منك المزيد  ونحن في انتظار ابداعاتك ..
بس لاكن كدا بيكون مصطفي ذاتو بنقص الاسكور . وبحسب خطا . لكن هو زميلو حاج جدعه 
اكيد مافي ضمنه



هههههههههه الاتحاد العام هو مصطفي وحاج جدعه الحماعه 
هو الاتخاد الاسكور مابخلي سيبك من ينقصو 
شكرا لمرورك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاج جدعه الكيشة 
طوالي طااااااااااارشة 
...



لكن ما يئس 
ههههههههه لاياس مع بي ياس 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااي
ابداع ياقلب
تقبل مروري



احلي مرور افريكانو 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اهلا بالناس الراسها مُكلف ...:icon51:
تعرف عندي واحد زي حاج جدعه بتاعك ده اسمه حاج بله ...
حاجيب ليك قصته هنا ان شاء الله ...
مرحب بيك يا مبدع ...
في انتصار تدفق الابداع بيننا ...



يسلموووووووووو 
جاااااري انتظار حاج بله 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ههههههههه
والله صحي حاج جدعة



هو ومصطفي شبهينا واتلاقينا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكري عثمان
					

هههههههههههههههه والله افضل تشبيه وابلغهن    لكن نحن بنعد الكروت



اي والله زي حاج جدعه  ده الا تحسب وراهو ما مضمون
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود النعيم
					

مشاركة جميلة



يسلموووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

لك التحيه وسلم لي علي حاج جدعه 



يصل ان شاء الله بعد يمرق من انعاش بني ياس
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو ملاذ
					

رائعه روعتك سعدنا بهذه الرائعه



تسلم ياجميل
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

مشكووور مزيد من الإبداع .



يسلمو متوكل ونتمني ان نكون عند حسن الظن دائما
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو النون
					

الاخ الكريم حاج بعد السلام لك من كل الاحترام ولكن هنالك رجاء منى وهى عدم الكتابه بلون الازرق









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

 حاج جدعه وحاج جدعه راجل ظريف جدا مدمن ضمنه يحب الضمنه زي عيونو ورغم حبه للضمنه الا انو كيشه فيها وطوالي مغلوب ورغم تدهور مستواه في الضمنه الا انو لسانو اطول من طويل هههههههههههه زي لسان الجماعه انتظروني جاي 




ههههههههه اللون الازرق للاشاره للجماعه اصلو حاج جدعه ده يعني الجماعه ما شافو ضمنه وما اظن يشوفوها 
بيني وبينك والله لون ماسمح ولاحاجه زي كيس الظهره
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

يسلموووووووووو 
جاااااري انتظار حاج بله 



حمدلله على السلامة اختفيت مننا كثير ...
حاج بله جارك في بوست منفصل نتظر رائك في حاج بله ...
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

الصورة دا مقلوبة ولازم نعدلها



قربت تنعدل اصبر
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين الزين خليفة
					

لك التحية اخى ومشكووور على البوست الجميل دا ياغالى 



شكرا  اخي سيف ممنون لمرورك
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled shareef
					

صراحة ابدعت في البوست و نتمنى انو يكون عندك المزيد من الابداعات
سلامي و تقبل مروري



ان شاء الله  ترقب الكثييييييييير شكرا خلودي
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الباشق الاحمر
					

ولا كلمة يا رايع قفلتها علي واحد بوند



هههههههههه لالا علي البلاطه منور الباشق
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا يا رائع



يسلمووووووووو محجوب
                        	*

----------


## Ozone

*تسلم يا باش والله
بس قالوا من خل عادتو قلت سعادتو
خخخخخخ
*

----------


## tito61

*الف مرحب بيك اولا يا الشمشار والله قصتك لذيذه و واصل هات من جوه 
*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكري عثمان
					

هههههههههههههههه والله افضل تشبيه وابلغهن    لكن نحن بنعد الكروت



ههههههههههه نقطة كاس جديد ياصفوة:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## عمر حامد مجذوب

*فعلا تمام التطابق 
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*ههههههههههه والله يا شمشار ضمنتك دى ... قصدى قصتك دى ذكرتنى الكاس الـــــــــــ....
نقطة 
سطر
 جديد
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*منذ قديم الزمان  كان المريخ والأدب توأمان 0

دائماً رائعى  الحروف  ينتمون لعالم المريخ

الجميل  شكراً ليك يا حاج جدعه !

أقصد الشمشار وما تحرمنا 0
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*حقيقة ابداع و روعة
كان تخلى الموضوع بدون شرح 
القصة جميلة 
مشروع قاص قادم
                        	*

----------


## السروجي

*طبعاً بكون العدة الارقام مزمل ابوالقاسم  وييمكن يحرموهو من مشاهدة التوزيعة الجاية
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ضمينتو المزوره دي ياها كاس سن الياس
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*روعه وجمال وكلمات انيقه ومنظومه
                        	*

----------


## جيلاني

*حاج جدعة دة من النوع العامل فيها منقطي وهو ما عندو حاجة
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*شكرا على الابداع يا حبيب
بس ظلمت حاج جدعه :1 (7):
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههاي والله العظيم ياهم الجماعة زاتم   تسلم
                        	*

----------


## وداللواء 2010

*حاج جدع لكن جداع
منتظرين جداعات كثير
                        	*

----------


## الصادق الشايب الجيلي

*جدعة و ندعة
                        	*

----------


## زياد..ودالهدى

*والله فعلا حاج جدعة..جدااااااااااااااع..
والجدع ..خشم بيوت..
وفى ناس لابجدع ولا بجيب الحجار.
وفى ناس بتفلق بالحجار..
بذكرونا بالرحوم صلاح بمبان..
وزى حاج جدعة كمان
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*جدعتــــــــــــــــــــــك لكن ....... عجيبــــــــــــــــــــــة
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*مشكلة كبيرة الناس الراسا لافة
                        	*

----------


## almangl

*إنت عارف أنا زي حاج جدعه بحب المنتديات ومافاهم فيها ولا جدعه
                        	*

----------


## السمؤال انور

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااك الجدعه دى يكون ده ابوالهههههههههههههههههههههل ياشمشار مع خالص تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## حلفاوي

*عندنا واحد وصيف في الحله كان بفكر في كاس افريقياوبعد مباره السمسميه لقيتو في الحوادث ومركبين ليه  درب:ANSmile06::zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## جلابي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله روعة والمعني من القصة اروع
*

----------


## Gold star

*انتو حاج جدعة  ده ما تنصحو العب ليدو ولٌ ما برضي؟
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى إبراهيم

*توقعات نتيجة الملحمة ياصفوة
*

----------


## OSAMA1218

*قصتك ظريفه جدا لانو عمك جدعه تقريبا موجود فى كل حله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## اصفر لايت

*جدعه يا ابو الحاج اتذكره
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*واللة خطير جدا  كيف ما تكون خطر اصلو الابداع ساكن دواخل الصفوة .مع عاطر سلامى لك .ابراهيم محمود جزر القمر
                        	*

----------


## O D S

*حاج جدعة..........
                        	*

----------


## minoalmre5

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكور
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*حاج جدعة وجدعة يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*إسم على مسمى ... جدعة جدع الكرت.
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبدالله محمود

*دا جدعات مو جدعه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ههههههههههههه وبس
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*البالغ منو حاج جدعة ولا البالغ منو؟؟؟#ff0000
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*ههههههههههههه  الهلال حاج جدعه والإتحاد حاج ودعه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## muhanned20

*بسم الله سميتك المريخ 
معروف ومسجل كمان تاريخ
كل دوري براك ببقي مسيخ 
دايما شباب واصلو مابتشيخ 
وقت الجد يجد تاكل عدوك فسيخ
                        	*

----------


## muhanned20

*اللهم انصرالمريخ اليوم امام الجيش النيجري 
اتوقع ان تكون النتيجه تعادليه هدفين لكل اهدافنا بتوقيع السعودي ولاسانا 
وهدفي الجيش احدهما من ضربه جزاء ظالمه 
ويحتكم الفريق للضربات الترجيحيه والتي تحسم
تاهل المريخ باربعه اهداف مقابل ثلاثه
                        	*

----------


## علي احمد الصديق

*حاج  جدعه عمرو ما حيضمن
                        	*

----------


## mohamed_ahmed

*تسلم ويسلم لي حاج جدعة
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغه
بس نسيت الحكام يا شمشار
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*تستحق ان تكون كاتب او راوي قصص ياعزيز لانك تجيد فن الاثنين ونتمني لك التقدم
                        	*

----------


## سامر حسين

*"]هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله عجيبة بس الجماعة ديل ادمنو الغش 
بالله دايرين حل
                        	*

----------


## عدنان محمد عبدالرحمن

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا
سوى سوى من عجل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عمار بن وهبه

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
سلامات لكل مريخابي علي وجة الارض وتحية لكل مشتركي منبر  المريخ وللسادة مشرفي المنبر وبعد اللهم انصرنا علي من عدنا ومن ظلمنا اللهم انصر المريخ في كل المحافل يالرب:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## عمار بن وهبه

*زعيم افريقيا
مريخنا زعيم افريقيا****مريخ نجم السودان
أبطالك ديمة اشاوس****نيران جواه الميدان
لبسوهو شعارك دافنوا****ارواحهم ليك تنهان
لبسوهوا شعارك وغاروا****والكاس جابوهو زمان
لبسوهو شعارك ويبكوا****لمن تكون خسران
                                *****
امتاعم فخر الكورة****ابراجك والمقصورة
القلعة الفي أمدرمان****كاسات جات من برة كمان
خليت العود حيران****مليانة خزينتك بيها وكمان
دوري وكاس السودان****جمهورك صفوة وزينة
محبوب في كل مكان****حبك مطبوع في قلوبنا
في الدم وفي الشريان
                        في الدم وفي الشريــــــــــــان...

:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## طه شبرا

*جدعة 100%
                        	*

----------


## Nazar Prince

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ****جدعة  ركنية
                        	*

----------


## ابوشهد الاحمر

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*شكري لجميع من مر علي هذا البوست واتمني ان يكون قد اسعدكم موعدكم قريبا مع يوميات حاج جدعه خليكم قراب 
خالص مودتي 
:wrd::wrd:


*

----------


## osman

*هههههههههه والله موتني ضحك اضحك الله سنك 
*

----------


## doooly07

*ههههههههههههههههه..وما ادراك ما حاج جدعه الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## hani fatah

*حاج جدعة ياحريف 
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*هههههي  وبعد  ما  طلق  حاج جدعه  برضو ما ضمن  ؟؟؟...ههههي والله  عمك  ده  اخير يلعب كش الولد  يمكن  يغلب   الشفع   وويجيب  اخوي شقيق ..لي كاس فهيمه   كاااااااااااااااااااك ... تقبل مروري
*

----------


## khalid arees

*ما عارف حكايتك دي زكرتني مازيمبي ليه؟
                        	*

----------


## ahmed-nojoumi

*والله فعلا ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ومشاء الله عليك القصة جميلة وهي تجسيد للواقع المعاش فعلا والثرد والتسلسل اطفي عليه الكثير من الجمال .... اتحفنا ولسه دي البداية
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*ابداااع حقيقي .. الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الاستاذ شمشار 
صدقت لما قصصت وكتبت
والجماعة(حاج جدعة)
الضمنه يشموها قدحة
لك التحية يا رائع
وفى انتظار جدعة اخرى من الحاج
                        	*

----------


## Mazzin Ozil

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه احلى جدعه بس عمك ده زكرني منو ماعارف
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*ههههههههههههههه والله فعلا الطيشاب زي حاج جدعة البوست ابداااااااااااع
*

----------


## احمد الدابي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياصفوة يوم السبت لازم نمشي الاستاد من بدري ونلبس احمر ولاغيره ونشجع بصوت واحد وعالي............
                        	*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*الله يكفينا شر حاج جدعه
                        	*

----------


## khalid ahmed

*والله جدعة يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

